# Dark Knight



## HippyArtGuy (Jul 30, 2002)

Heres a new piece I just finished, let me know what you think


----------



## Patrick-S&S (Jul 30, 2002)

HippyArtGuy said:
			
		

> *Heres a new piece I just finished, let me know what you think *




Do you need to ask? Outstanding...  

What's it for?


----------



## drowdude (Jul 30, 2002)

Dude... consider it used


----------



## psychognome (Jul 30, 2002)

What have we got there, in D&D terms I mean?
A human blackguard armed with a longspear (or maybe a heavy lance) on his fiendish horse...  if you don't mind, I might use it myself.


----------



## Tanager (Jul 30, 2002)

wow.

I'm impressed. That's one of the best pieces I've seen here, and I've seen a lot of good work on these boards.

I'm curious, what medium/materials did you use? and how big is the original?


----------



## Kip the Bold (Jul 30, 2002)

That's wicked cool, man.


----------



## Darraketh (Jul 30, 2002)

Inspiring, I can build a campaign around this sinister looking fellow.


----------



## Siridar (Jul 31, 2002)

Sweet.


----------



## The Burned Man (Jul 31, 2002)

Looks great.

Has a post-apocalyptic feel (not in the sci-fi sense, but...)

Powerful imposing character...

I´ve posted some of your art before on these boards.


----------



## The Burned Man (Jul 31, 2002)

You have a few dudes with red eyes in your gallery. Favourite colour? 

I dont know if the head feels too small or if its the armour? Or just me...(both pictures)


----------



## The Burned Man (Jul 31, 2002)

This ones great!


----------



## psychognome (Aug 1, 2002)

_Now_ you're just making me feel bad for my lack of artistic skills! Great work man!


----------



## Magic Rub (Aug 12, 2002)

Gad Zooks!


----------



## Kershek (Sep 3, 2002)

That drider was in a recent Dungeon magazine - you made it for them?


----------



## Malessa (Sep 3, 2002)

Doh!.........Makes my art look like fingerpainting.....
Very awesome!


----------



## Ferret (Sep 3, 2002)

Cool!


----------



## Thorntangle (Sep 13, 2002)

Ooof - The boy got talent!

Ah, a pro. I just looked in your portfolio and recognized quite a few Dragon/Dungeon covers and interior art. Very stylish!


----------



## Dr Midnight (Sep 13, 2002)

You've got art up on George Martin's site. 

You .

I'm madly jealous. How the hell do I hook up with him? Must paint!

Hmmm....something should be in the filter, I think...Dinkeldog


----------



## Sialia (Sep 20, 2002)

drool.

whimper.

beg?

(more please)


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 21, 2002)

That drider is so awsome, man.  Love those colors.  More, more, more.  Or maybe that should be encore, encore, encore!


----------



## Ricochet (Oct 7, 2002)

Amazing images my man!


Please be my painting-slave...


----------



## PeterDodge (Oct 7, 2002)

Woooooooo ........ 

You don't mind if I use mugshots of them for avatars in my forums do you?

- Peter Dodge
  Founder and webmaster, CRPGN
http://crpgn.mortality.net - site
http://crpgn.mortality.net/forum - forums


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 8, 2002)

WOW that is terrific, wish I had a tenth of your skill!!


----------



## S'mon (Oct 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: Dark Knight*



			
				Patrick-S&S said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Do you need to ask? Outstanding...
> 
> What's it for? *




'Outstanding' was the first word I thought of, also. 

Awesome work, among the best I've ever seen.


----------



## S'mon (Oct 8, 2002)

The Burned Man said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Holy cow!

Who knew Lolth could be so scary?


----------



## Morric (Apr 12, 2007)

Dude...how many of these have you made so far and where can I find them? Iv'e seen this work in may other places.


----------



## Gold Roger (Apr 14, 2007)

The artist in question is Jason Engle, whose art can be found on his webpage here.


----------



## Scarecrow (Apr 15, 2007)

Does this thread win a prize for oldest ressurrected thread eVar!!1! 2002 - 2007!!!? 

Crow


----------



## Eltharon (Jun 12, 2007)

Wow, I have that Knight on my T-shirt. Did you make it for the PA Renaissance Fair? (Thats where I got it).


----------

